# Test results confusing - Ultrasound tomorrow: Help!



## SweetHeart (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had every hypo symptom for almost three years. My doctor only tests for TSH, but that comes back within range so has no interest in testing further. I finally went and ordered my tests out of my own pocket and now I'm even more confused:

*TSH*: *2.52* (0.450-4.500)
*T4*: *11.2* (4.5-12.0)
*T3 Uptake*: *26* (24-39)
*T4 Free*: *2.9* (1.2-4.9)
*Reverse T3*: *488* (90-350)

My doctor said that because my TSH was in range, there was no way that I could have a thyroid issue. He was not familiar with high Reverse T3 being of any concern. Could someone here explain what Reverse T3 means and any reason why it could be so high?

My symptoms that started these past 2-3 years have been:

Extreme fatigue (pounding heart/out of breath with only the mildest exertion)
Aching joints
Hoarse voice
Unusual forgetfulness
Hair loss (both head and body)
Huge bags under eyes
Unusually cold
IBS
Itchy tongue
Sleep apnea
High cholesterol
Carpal tunnel
Tingling fingers (occasionally face too)

The only other problems that have also recently started are glucose intolerance and iron deficiency anemia; iron serum = 22 / iron saturation = 6 / ferritin serum = 7) I know some of the fatigue could be because of my iron, but I have had this fatigue for years now. (Wondering if my Vitamin K deficiency is related to the iron problems.)

My doctor felt my thyroid and thought it might be asymmetrical so she ordered a thyroid ultrasound for tomorrow. I'm quite concerned about all of this. Should I be concerned or does everything seem within reason and probably not anything to lose sleep over? Please don't worry about giving your opinion. I am under my doctor's care and will continue to do so, but I could really use a little education about all this confusing information.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SweetHeart (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a newbie here and maybe my question is really stupid or you're really tired about answering such basic questions. I'm feeling really stupid for asking it now. I was really embarrassed to ask it and give out all of my personal information too, but I was hoping for any kind of response.

Anybody???


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetHeart, welcome to the forum, and sorry about the delay in responses! My knowledge of Reverse T3 is extremely limited, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be of much help.

Your question is not stupid at all!!! Many people have thyroid issues despite a normal TSH reading. And you do have some concerning symptoms. Your iron and ferritin levels are also of concern. Have you been trying to increase those?

Is there any chance that you could see an endocrinologist about your symptoms...he or she will be more "up to speed" with thyroid-related issues than the average general practitioner.

Others will be along to share their insights...sometimes we're a little slow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetHeart said:


> I have had every hypo symptom for almost three years. My doctor only tests for TSH, but that comes back within range so has no interest in testing further. I finally went and ordered my tests out of my own pocket and now I'm even more confused:
> 
> *TSH*: *2.52* (0.450-4.500)
> *T4*: *11.2* (4.5-12.0)
> ...


Welcome! Welcome!

Oh, my gosh!!!

Your Free T4 is below the mid-range of the range given by your lab and you already know the rT3 is whacko. You cannot be feeling well at all.

T3 Uptake is low.

Hypothyroid patients have increased unoccupied TBG sites and decreased T3 resin uptake.

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Your doctor really should run the TBG lab test. (Thyroid Binding Globulin)
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/125764-overview

And I must tell you that I personally do not understand all this stuff but I do understand enough to know that something is going on w/the thyroid.

The only other reason(that I know of) you would have a low T3 Resin Uptake would be pregnancy.

Here is info on rT3....
rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

I know we all are glad to hear that you are getting an ultra-sound tomorrow so please do let us know the outcome of that!

There "are" binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies that can make the thyroid panel come in in normal range so let's just see what the ultra-sound has to say and I am sure I and some of the other posters can help you get to the bottom of this.










Your low ferritin could be a cause of the high rT3. And this is a catch 22 for we do find that those of us w/autoimmune thyroid disease have low ferritin.


----------



## Boilermkr08 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Sweetheart! Don't stress yet! sometimes drs order Ultrasounds (US) just to get the lay of the land in your neck!! They can use those images for mapping purposes to track changes in your thyroid over time!

Don't stress until you know but i'm with Octavia - see if you can get into a specialist... sometimes they listen better and treat the symptoms to help get you feeling better and on track! keep us posted!


----------



## SweetHeart (Oct 25, 2011)

*Thank you so very much for your replies Octavia, Andros and Boilermkr!*

Yes, I would so love to see an endocrinologist but my doctor did not think that was necessary at all. 
I think I am going to continue to press on with my need to see an endo in spite of my doctor's current stance.

My iron and ferritin have not improved even though I have been taking Feosol twice a day for the past ten months. What I cannot seem to get an answer from my doctor is if this iron/ferritin problem is the root cause of the majority of my health issues or if it is just something happening at the same time by coincidence. It's a real "which came first, the chicken or the egg?" quandary. I need an answer soon because I feel like heck every day and I'm too young and full of life to keep waiting much longer.

My doctor never did call this week with the results of my ultrasound so I went to the hospital yesterday afternoon to pick up a copy of the report myself and plan on calling her tomorrow because I cannot seem to figure out if it is good news or not. It looks like both lobes are normal-sized but it gets confusing after that, especially about the *elongated hypoechoic space occupying lesion that contains debris.*  Surely if this was something of concern or something that needed to be checked into further, she would have called me by now.

Is there a place within these boards where I might be able to sort of decipher what is in this report? I'd like to be able to ask pointed questions while on the phone with my doctor but be a little better informed so that I can ask the right questions.


----------

